# General Category > Creative Area >  my bit of sanity

## Trying hard

I card make and scrapbook to pass time and to get my mind in focus, I do more cardmaking than scrapbooking, I find it quite relaxing,













Few of what ive made

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Wow, those are brilliant!

I've recently taken an interest in this kind of thing, and have just bought Pop-Up Design and Paper Mechanics by Duncan Birmingham. It looks like a good book for me to start with.

----------


## Trying hard

Thank you  :): 
Thats a really good book, I tend not to use books though I find I get frustrated if I cant get my head round an instruction. 
I use you tube a lot for demonstrations and also there's a few good sites for pop up things

----------


## Suzi

Those are awesome!

----------


## magie06

They are really nice. You have a talent for doing that.

----------


## OldMike

Totally brilliant.  :):

----------


## S deleted

Wow I like those a lot. They all look amazing. I am the exception to the rule when they say people with mental health issues are creative.

----------


## Trying hard

Thank you all. 

It is really strange I can do these sort of things at home but because I find it hard to talk to people face to face I was sent for Art therapy isn't of the normal counselling and i couldn't even put pencil to paper there.

----------


## Jaquaia

Wow! They're amazing!

----------


## Paula

Beautiful  :):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> Thank you 
> Thats a really good book, I tend not to use books though I find I get frustrated if I cant get my head round an instruction. 
> I use you tube a lot for demonstrations and also there's a few good sites for pop up things


I'm the opposite as I find it hard to follow videos and like to have a book in front of me! There's a template for a little pop-up house I might try first. If you've a link to a good site you could post that would good :):

----------


## Trying hard

One of the sites is this and you can download  the templates from it.

http://www.popupology.co.uk/learn

Will find some of the others out for you

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

That's great thanks Trying :):  Some of those designs look amazing!

----------

